# All saved programming lost!



## Bismarck (Sep 28, 2004)

For the first time after nearly a year with the 921, I lost all my saved shows last night. The unit froze up while playing a recorded program. After all else failed, I did a power cord reboot. When it came back on line, the harddrive was wiped clean.

This is so frustrating. Missed timers, unexpected reboots, freeze-ups, ZSRs, lost programming. I cannot think of anything else I've ever owned that is this buggy and unreliable, not even the two other E* DVRs I have.

*frustrated bash deleted by Mark. I do understand your frustration, Bismark, having had this happen to me twice, but I'm trying to be more consistent in applying the rules to everyone, so I have deleted the Dish Network and the 921 bash statements from your post.*


----------



## Bismarck (Sep 28, 2004)

Mark, I agree the rules should be consistently applied to everyone. Thanks for all your hard work. I only wish you worked for E*.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Bismarck: You have my greatest sympathy. How is your 921 now operating. Did you need to go through the procedure of recording as many events as were previously stored to restore normal operation?

Mark, is there any way you can get more information in these hard drive wipes. This is by far the worst thing that can happen to a PVR. If I remember there have been 2 reports of wipes since 215 (Simon and Bismarck), I'm not sure if this is enough to determine if this is the same as the original failure.

Must we wait for the part 2 fix before this problem is resolved? I'd assume the upcoming update to restore quide data will not include this.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, we have to wait for part 2 of the fix for this to be completely resolved, and I don't know if the upcoming update will include it or not. It's something that really should go through testing for longer than 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

so it sounds like the next update, to fix the OTA problems for some users, is going out tuesday??

Jon


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I definitely DID NOT SAY THAT, Jon. I would be really, really surprised if it made it Tuesday.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Just think of all the free space that you have gained.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Happened to me with L215. 

Then the install of L216 caused a reboot loop. 

*bash not typed in even though it's deserved*


----------



## schiff (Jul 22, 2005)

Happened to me after 215 also, which I noticed in the few hours before 216 toasted it altogether.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Mark, So i was one day off on the 216 software rollout. not bad for guessing based on your comments. You mentioned a while back about some exciting deals for 942's for existing customers. Has anything happened with that? I see that ebay 942's are about 600 plus shipping. Is dish or dish depot gonna be beating that soon?

Thanks Jon


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Not that I know of, Jon.


----------



## astrotrf (Apr 5, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> *bash not typed in even though it's deserved*


I guess the thing to do is just link to a bash posted in the "DVR Receivers" forum ...

But then, of course, you'd have to bash first and ask questions (in the support forum)
later. :lol:

Terry (astrotrf)


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

j5races said:


> Mark, So i was one day off on the 216 software rollout. not bad for guessing based on your comments. You mentioned a while back about some exciting deals for 942's for existing customers. Has anything happened with that? I see that ebay 942's are about 600 plus shipping. Is dish or dish depot gonna be beating that soon?
> 
> Thanks Jon


I would guess that as we near the roll-out of mp4 the 942 and 921 will be dropping in price just like the 5000 / HD modulator did close to the end of it's time. I wonder if next year this time all 942 and 921 owners will have a doorstop with the hard drive salvaged and reformatted for their computer? Say you pay the $700 price for the 942 and in 7 months it is obsolete. The $5 DVR fee is nothing compared to the $100 per month amortization cost! 

At least my 921 at $1000 original cost will have amortized at $40 per month.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

They should have a few more years of life for satellite MPEG2 SD channels (some people like that sort of thing ) and _should_ remain usable for OTA DTV.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

We're years away yet from all MPEG2 channels going away. No way are these receivers becoming doorstops _next year_.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> We're years away yet from all MPEG2 channels going away. No way are these receivers becoming doorstops _next year_.


I believe it's all relative to what the HD enthusiast wants.

If
1. Charlie adds new HD channels that have "compelling content" end of 04/beginning of 05 as he says he will do
2. And if they require MPEG4,

Then,

my 942 will become a doorstop as I'll want to add those new HD channels. It's because of this possibility that I won't buy a 942 to replace my 921.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I know where you're coming from. If ESPN2-HD launches as MPEG4 and I don't even watch ESPN-HD, I'll still feel the need to upgrade to a MPEG4 receiver.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Bis......did you ask dish to refund your dvr fee for the going back to when you first got your 921? I am facing a dead 921 hard drive and presume my 100+ hours of programming lost forever. I FULLY expect dish to refund my $5/mo for the last year. Me and my $100/mo bill are gone forever if I am not satisfied.


----------



## Bismarck (Sep 28, 2004)

I've never been charged the $5 DVR fee. I think the fee is waived when you subscribe to the top programming package, which I do.

I am still pissed about losing all my saved programming though, and would definitely like some kind of refund. My wife and I had coincidentally been on vacation right before this happened and lost several episodes of our favorite serials that we had not yet watched. Now, every time there's a reference in one of these shows to something we didn't see, we're reminded about having lost those episodes. I know it's only TV, but hey, I'm paying a lot of money for this stuff.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Bismark, send me an email (not PM) describing what happened, what you lost, your name, phone number and 921 information. Once I have that, I'll see what I can do for you. Make sure you emphasize what you lost...


----------

